# portupgrade failing after upgrade to 10.0-RELEASE



## darrendavid (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi all-

Upgraded to 10.0-RELEASE last night. I'm at the point in the install process where I'm attempting to upgrade all ports before the final `freebsd-update install` step. I've updated ports to latest and greatest with `portsnap fetch` and `portsnap update` and reinstalled portupgrade(1). However, portupgrade is failing on certain ports with:


```
make: "/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.python.mk" line 558: Malformed conditional (${PYTHON_REL} >= 320 && defined(PYTHON_PY3K_PLIST_HACK))
```

I've rebuilt Python (2.7 and 3) and ensured I've got the latest ports tree. I also get this error simply doing a `make install clean` on specific ports, like clang32:


```
> cd ../../lang/clang32
> sudo make reinstall clean
make: "/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.python.mk" line 558: Malformed conditional (${PYTHON_REL} >= 320 && defined(PYTHON_PY3K_PLIST_HACK))
make: Fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
make: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/clang32
```

Is this simply a "things are coming in hot on 10.0-RELEASE, just wait a while for everything to catch up" situation, or is this something that's easily fixable? This is a new one for me.

Happy to provide more information as needed. Thanks in advance for any and all help. 

Best,
Darren


----------



## kpa (Jan 20, 2014)

That looks like a ports tree problem that has nothing to do with the OS version. Try updating your ports tree again. If that does not help, try if the ports compile without portupgrade. Portupgrade isn't the most reliable tool nowadays based on what I've read here, ports-mgmt/portmaster may be a better alternative with FreeBSD 10.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2014)

Is there anything defined in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## darrendavid (Jan 20, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Is there anything defined in /etc/make.conf?



Yes! Python was set to 2.6 instead of 2.7. Thank you! Fixed.

Darren


----------

